# Utah Wolverine??



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Someone sent this photo to me of a wolverine supposedly killed yesterday above Meadowville in Rich County. Anybody know the story and can fill in more details??










I have also heard rumors of a wolverine sighting in Franklin Basin area this past weekend which is about 10-15 miles away, likely the same animal I presume??


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

I hear that it was killed by a bunch of high school kids carrying soviet made AK47s


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

is that not a picture of a badger??
(I honestly have no clue....I guess without seeing both a wolverine and a badger side by side, I couldn't tell the difference...)


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I do believe that is a wolverine. Mean critters. It does look like a honey badger


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

A few years ago my son shared a picture of his friend's dad who is a trapper and he had a Wolverine that he caught in Utah. I don't recall where it was at but man he had a HUUUUUGE grin on his face holding that critter


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It is a wolverine. There have been some seen on trail cameras in northern Colorado so it wouldn't be unheard of them being in Utah.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Dunkem said:


> It does look like a honey badger


 Honey badger don't give a f.... wait wrong forum for that. :mrgreen:

It wouldn't surprise me if that did come from Utah. When I was a kid, we saw one in a field between Jeremy Ranch and East Canyon. The DWR came out and did plaster casts of its footprints and the whole shebang. Granted that was in the 80s and thing has drastically changed, but it is still possible.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

This is the one I saw. They say it came off the Kearl Ranch Outfitters in northern Utah off the side of the road.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Bax* said:


> Honey badger don't give a f.... wait wrong forum for that.
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me if that did come from Utah. When I was a kid, we saw one in a field between Jeremy Ranch and East Canyon. The DWR came out and did plaster casts of its footprints and the whole shebang. Granted that was in the 80s and thing has drastically changed, but it is still possible.


Kind of sounds like you googled the same thing as I did.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Wolverine










Badger










Honey Badger


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

http://wildlife.utah.gov/wildlife-news/1872-wolverine-found-in-rich-county.html

A little more info from DWR


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Honey Badger is a lostlouisianian too


----------



## bezog (Apr 29, 2015)

Here's another article by KSL

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=40471215&nid=1288&title=wolverine-found-in-utah-for-1st-time-since-1974


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The wolverine was in the Evanston news today:
http://www.uintacountyherald.com/v2_news_articles.php?heading=0&page=72&story_id=8146

About 20 years ago a large adult Wolverine was killed on Rt 30 not all that far (around 20 miles) from where this one died. It's on display at the Fish & Game office in Green River WY.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

And here:
http://www.wolverine.com/US/en/home


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

My hunting buddy saw one up by Old Ephraim's grave in Logan canyon.


----------

